# please help, dont judge.



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Okay so here is the deal,
Im not sure if my baby is either mixed with asian or black.
Big mistake on my part , now its driving me crazy because i dont see either in her, and they are both dominant over white.
The only thing is the Asian boy was on my period, and i know that its very unlikely (but still possible) to get pregnant on your period. My cycle was 26 days. My daughter doesnt have dark ears, a dark private part, or mongolian spots. The skin above her nails, however, is darker than the rest of her. Its very noticeable.

For mothers of biracial babys mixed with black/white, Have any of you had a mixed baby with light brown hair, blue eyes? My family says this is NOT possible, that biracial babys are dark, and okay obviously most of them i see are, but i have seen some pretty light mixed babies. Did you go by the nails or ears, and did you baby have mongolian spots?

Do ALL biracial babies have mongolian spots?

I just watch Jon&Kate, their babys are 1/4 korean and they look Korean, my daughter doesnt look korean, but she also doesnt look black.

Im white, I think she resembles me.
The black guy is light, and his father is light.
The asian is 1/2 white, 1/2 korean.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have much to offer, except that I work with a biracial woman (black/white) who is light-skinned, with dirty-blonde hair and blue eyes. You would never know she's part black unless she told you.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Why not obtain a DNA test so that your daughter can know who her father is and you can get support?

Kill two (or three) birds with one stone.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

It all depends on how the genes mix, and what genes the parents both carry.

Haven't there been a some cases of mixed-race fraternal twins, with one looking completely Caucasian (blonde hair/blue eyes), and the other fairly obviously black?


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome to MDC!









No judgement here mama, but if you are concerned about paternity then there are more accurate ways than by trying to figure it out by who your babe looks like. The identity of your daughter's father is pretty important.

Like the pp, I have a friend who is biracial (1/2 black and 1/2 white) and she is quite light skinned with dirty blonde hair and green eyes. Genetics is NOT an exact science and there is no way to give a 100% about most of these things.

Also, I don't know how old you baby is but if she is very young her eye color may still change and she may not end up with blue eyes as she gets older. Many babies start out with light eyes and they end up being darker.

Good luck in your journey.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your Baby girl! She sounds beautiful.

I agree with the PP, get the test to be sure.

I have met many blond, blue eyed children (all of them stunningly beautiful BTW) who had a white and black parent.

Genes mix in amazingly unique ways at conception so I do not think you can ever say a baby with X and Y parents will never look like Z.

Also babies change tremendously as they grow so your DD's coloring and features may change as she grows.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I have a friend who is half Chinese and one of her children is blonde with blue eyes. She does have more Chinese shaped eyes though. One of her children does not have Chinese eyes.

No judgement. If I were you, I'd get the dna tests to confirm. Congratulations on your baby girl.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Ditto to what everyone said about the phenotypes showing up in both mixes.

I'd look at her hair - my DD's are 1/2 asian and have very straight hair. If she were mixed with black, their hair might be curly/wavy.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I too vote for the DNA tests.

My cousin used to babysit for twin girls of one white parent and one black parent. One twin was dark skinned, black haired, brown eyed, and the other twin was light skinned, blonde haired and blue eyed.

They were stunning together, and you'd have never guessed without seeing their parents that the black twin had white in her and the white twin had black in her.







Totally neat.









Anyway, you just can't always tell by looking at someone...the dna holds the key.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats on your baby!!!
I've heard that dark skinned babies "darken up" after birth....I've seen that to be true with my friend's babes. I agree that a paternity test would be most accurate, but from the sounds of it, it probably wasn't the asian man that got you pregnant...BUT, have the dna test to be sure. Good luck!!
You know, we are not judgmental around these parts, so come back and keep us updated!!


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

My son is biracial, black and white, his father is deep brown. When he was born and up until he was about 7 months old, he was quite light and had straight brown hair. Now, he is a beautiful cafe au lait color with gorgeous brown curls. The curls literally happened overnight. Oh and when he was born, he looked asian. He had very ****** little eyes and silky dark hair. He looked like neither of us.

Biracial babies can change dramatically from what they look like at birth. And they can definitely have blue eyes. But get the DNA test.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

My niece is biracial, black and white, and when she was born she had blue eyes. They changed to brown later around the 9 month age. She is kind of cafe au lait skinned, her mom is darker and her dad is white.

But I agree, this is just anecdotal, if you have the opportunity you should do a DNA test.


----------



## Deefodil (May 25, 2009)

My DD1's paternity was a question, too.









Choice #1 was Columbian.
Choice #2 was 1/2 Mexican, 1/2 Black.

There was no way of telling appearance-wise until after she was a year old. Until then, she looked like a little tan baby with curly black hair.

ETA: although we did a DNA test shortly after she was born, so we found out fairly quickly.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I've known a fair number of multiracial people, and DS is European on my side and Asian on DH's. The range of possibilities for appearance are nearly endless.

Remember, blue eyes are recessive, so they just pop-up here and there. I knew a girl who generally looked fairly black, but had soft blue grey eyes. I knew a guy who was Scottish and Native American, who had very dark skin, but shocking ice blue eyes. Also, it is very common for babies to have blue eye that later turn brown.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I would get a paternity test for the simple fact that race can also have a medical affect. There are genetic dispositions that are specific to race and even region. My dh is from Turkey and he was telling me just the other day about a syndrome that is found only in Mediterranean men (who are considered caucasian). So, for your dd's future health, it would be good to find out the other race that is mixed.

I wouldn't go on eye color, for sure! I have brown eyes, dh (middle eastern) and his entire family has brown eyes. We have a dd (almost 8 now) with blue eyes. Imagine our surprise. We had to go back several generations to find the anomaly on dh's side. His great, great, aunt had blue eyes. My father has blue eyes, so it was easy on my side. See... these things just are not as simple as one or two data points.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I had a little girl in one of my preschool classrooms who was biracial, but she had this really creamy coffee toned skin, brown eyes and hair that was the same texture of black (as in the race) hair, but it was red. Recessive doesn't mean the traits never pop up.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, a DNA test is only a good idea IF the mamma wants the possible dads involved, or maintains any kind of connection with them. I mean, what if Angelbaby wants no connection with the guys, for whatever reason? (Like WHATEVER reason.) Is there a way to get an answer without DNA tests? Does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Kylix (May 3, 2002)

How old is your daughter? Babies change so much in appearance over the first year. If you are saying the skin above her nails is much darker, her complexion may change. Her blue eyes may also darken to another color.

Biracial babies (no matter the ethnicity--black, asian) can look so different from each other. It is definitely possible that she has blue eyes being part asian or black. It all has to do with the genes that she inherited not the genes that it was possible for her to inherit.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I can answer a few of your questions. My DS is half Chinese, half blonde-haired, blue-eyed white.

Not all biracial babies have mongolian spots. My sister's kids (her DH is also blonde haired and blue eyed) all had them. My DS didn't have any. Also, while her kids have brown nipples, etc. my kids have pink. Basically, DS looks very "white", with fair skin and pink undertones, although he does have dark hair and eyes.

If you don't need to know right away, I agree that waiting until your daughter is a little older might make it clear. Biracial kids (and maybe all kids) tend to change how they look a lot in the beginning...one week they look more like mom, next week they look more like dad. Otherwise, your best bet is a paternity test, as others have mentioned.


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

My kids are 1/2 Caucasian (me), half Korean (DH). DD looked just like my DH when she was born except for her blue eyes and now looks mostly like me (but her eyes turned green). There are NO relatives on DH's side that aren't Korean with brown eyes, so that surprised us.

DS1 looks a lot like DH and had that sticking straight up hair at birth that a lot of Asians have; his hair is now just like mine (dark brown, not as coarse as DH's, and has a slight wave to it).

So far DS2 resembles DD and I assume will favor me more than DH as he grows, but who knows.

My kids do have Mongolian spots, but they are very faint. DH didn't even notice them for a really long time and then not until DS1.

I guess my examples are just to show the differences that can show up with our "mix." If you want to see pics of my kiddos, my blog is enviromama.blogspot.com


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestyler* 
Well, a DNA test is only a good idea IF the mamma wants the possible dads involved, or maintains any kind of connection with them. I mean, what if Angelbaby wants no connection with the guys, for whatever reason? (Like WHATEVER reason.) Is there a way to get an answer without DNA tests? Does anyone know the answer to this?

I'm not an expert, but I don't think there is. I know that there are some tests out there that claim to give you a breakdown of your genes -- i.e., this % european, that % african, etc., but from what I've heard these are not reliable. They are also very expensive.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

My mother is scandinavian and my father is a more light skinned african american...my sister and I share the same mother and father.

I came out with medium toned skin, emerald green eyes and darkish brown hair with lightish sort of highlights in the summer. My hair is curly...but very silky and fine like my mothers...it "likes" to be straight...so, it's not coarse at all. I have fine features like my mother and most people think I am mediterranian. Nobody ever guesses black and white mix.

My sister has more african american features than I do...a wide, happy face...fuller mouth and large pretty eyes and a wider nose...she has blonde hair (that is a bit thicker than mine, not as silky), blue blue eyes and lilly LILLY white skin...oh, and super cute little freckles sprinkled across her nose.

No one ever guesses her race/mix either and with us being raised in upper middle class, white areas...well, there was just no one around who really saw a lot of "mixed" people, so no one ever guessed a lot. When we lived in the south people could tell though.

Now I'm all grown up and have my own baby and we were interested to see how she would come out...my skin is much more olive than dark...but we wondered if she would come out a little tan baby (oh, how I had crossed my fingers!







)

NO DICE! My baby looks like a sack of flour with my DHs face plastered to the front of it! My husband is pretty much straight Irish with a little bit of English in the mix....he has light light skin, but does tan in the summer, dark green/hazel eyes and darkish brown hair that is VERY fine.

DD is EXTREMELY light skinned with very very blue blue eyes..like, DEEP denim blue. She has dirty blonde hair (for the moment, I see it getting darker and think she will end up with lightish brown hair) and it is kind of curly if the air is wicked humid...so.

Every time two races get together to make a baby...it's like a roll of the dice. I think I remember being told that every time an egg and sperm get together, there is something like 64,000,000,000 different possible outcomes when you to into account all of the variations, etc....I don't know if that's completely true or what...but I do know when it comes to black/white mixes, the heritage is so screwy, anything can happen. Lots and lots of black people have caucasian blood in their background and I even have a half sister (two black parents) who married a black man and ended up with a very dark, african american child and a little girl who is white white white. So....really, you never know how that is going to turn out.

Ooooh, this conversation has me really excited thinking about my son, who is due soon....we are wondering what he will look like...maybe this time we will get a little brown baby? A baby who looks even remotely like me!







People think I'm my DDs nanny for goodness sake!

I WOULD say this....based upon what you have said about your childs eye color and IF that color sticks...I would put all my money on african american genes as oppossed to asian. Brown skin tone, lightish hair, light eyes....dead give away (in MY exp) for a white/black mix.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestyler* 
Well, a DNA test is only a good idea IF the mamma wants the possible dads involved, or maintains any kind of connection with them. I mean, what if Angelbaby wants no connection with the guys, for whatever reason? (Like WHATEVER reason.) Is there a way to get an answer without DNA tests? Does anyone know the answer to this?

I think there are DNA tests to determine this. As I said in my above post, even if the mother doesn't want the father in the child's life, it important to know the race for the child's medical background! For example, if a doctor assumes that a child is 100% European and has no African American relatives, they may not check for a particular disease that could save a person's life.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cascadian* 
Ditto to what everyone said about the phenotypes showing up in both mixes.

I'd look at her hair - my DD's are 1/2 asian and have very straight hair. If she were mixed with black, their hair might be curly/wavy.


Her hair is very curly/wavy. I never thought about that.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl79* 
Congrats on your baby!!!
I've heard that dark skinned babies "darken up" after birth....I've seen that to be true with my friend's babes. I agree that a paternity test would be most accurate, but from the sounds of it, it probably wasn't the asian man that got you pregnant...BUT, have the dna test to be sure. Good luck!!
You know, we are not judgmental around these parts, so come back and keep us updated!!










Well i was on a parenting site, and everybody called me a whore. they werent very nice.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Ignoring color, who does she look like? Babies tend to look like their fathers when they're very young.

That said,







: about proper testing.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
I WOULD say this....based upon what you have said about your childs eye color and IF that color sticks...I would put all my money on african american genes as oppossed to asian. Brown skin tone, lightish hair, light eyes....dead give away (in MY exp) for a white/black mix.

I wouldn't totally count on this, she said the Asian guy is also half European, so the blue eyes could come from there.

DS had very light reddish brown hair when he was born. There is a little girl at his preschool who was also European/Asian, who has bright red hair and very pale skin. There is another European/Asian family with a couple of kids at DS's school, who all have blond highlights in their hair. These kids are all half Asian, the OP's DD would just be a quarter Asian. I wouldn't rule out blond hair and blue eyes.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestyler* 
Well, a DNA test is only a good idea IF the mamma wants the possible dads involved, or maintains any kind of connection with them. I mean, what if Angelbaby wants no connection with the guys, for whatever reason? (Like WHATEVER reason.) Is there a way to get an answer without DNA tests? Does anyone know the answer to this?


i ordered a Home DNA test, but my grandma said they arent always accurate and that the people in the lab dont know what they are doing. She said it can come back and say its the black boys and its really not. She just doesnt want it to be his. They bet a hundred dollars on the Asian boy even though it was on my period and there is a very small chance.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

It having been on your period, I'm suspecting you only think it might be the Asian guy because your family talked you into it.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Ignoring color, who does she look like? Babies tend to look like their fathers when they're very young.

I heard that look most like their dads when they are toddlers, 2-ish yo.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylix* 
How old is your daughter? Babies change so much in appearance over the first year. If you are saying the skin above her nails is much darker, her complexion may change. Her blue eyes may also darken to another color.

Biracial babies (no matter the ethnicity--black, asian) can look so different from each other. It is definitely possible that she has blue eyes being part asian or black. It all has to do with the genes that she inherited not the genes that it was possible for her to inherit.


She is 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I heard that look most like their dads when they are toddlers, 2-ish yo.

Really? At 4 months Lina looked exactly like a photo of dh at the same age. Oh, but I guess you don't have their baby pictures.









Picture of your baby girl? She sounds super cute!


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Ignoring color, who does she look like? Babies tend to look like their fathers when they're very young.

That said,







: about proper testing.


Ignoring the color, she looks exactly like the black boy.
The shape of her face, her nose, everything. I made the picture black and white and put it next to him and they look like twins.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

OP, do YOU have curly or straight hair? B/c if your family tends to have straight hair, but your baby's hair is curly, i'd bet it's not the asian guy, but I guess it's hard to tell since he's half white? My hair is wavy/curly, though, and Dh's family has stick straight hair and both my kids only had a tiny bit of curl when younger and not much now that it's been cut. i keep hoping for a curly haired kid. LOL... but I'd guess that EXTREMELY curly hair might be stronger in the genes. Mine is straight (but poofy, uh, "voluminous") if i don't get it wet every day. Seems like most of the black/white mixed kids out there have curly hair, that I've seen, but clearly that could change with the parental background...


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
OP, do YOU have curly or straight hair? B/c if your family tends to have straight hair, but your baby's hair is curly, i'd bet it's not the asian guy, but I guess it's hard to tell since he's half white? My hair is wavy/curly, though, and Dh's family has stick straight hair and both my kids only had a tiny bit of curl when younger and not much now that it's been cut. i keep hoping for a curly haired kid. LOL... but I'd guess that EXTREMELY curly hair might be stronger in the genes. Mine is straight (but poofy, uh, "voluminous") if i don't get it wet every day. Seems like most of the black/white mixed kids out there have curly hair, that I've seen, but clearly that could change with the parental background...


My hair is wavy, but she is only five months old. The little hair she has curls.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
My hair is wavy, but she is only five months old. The little hair she has curls.

i dont know if this works, i will edit if it doesnt

How can i insert a picture?

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...5fc42b43bd.png

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...9404d379c0.png

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...baa5589e24.png

black
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...a9bc05a9f3.jpg

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...51f45b616e.jpg

asian
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...0fb7a5cbd0.png


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

maybe you can just blood type her, you, and the two boys. Get one of the card kits. If the boys have different blood types- you could figure out who he dad is.
GL! Please visit all the other forums as well...lots of beneficial pareting advice. Babywearing, co-sleeping, breastfeeding etc. How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeliphish* 
maybe you can just blood type her, you, and the two boys. Get one of the card kits. If the boys have different blood types- you could figure out who he dad is.
GL! Please visit all the other forums as well...lots of beneficial pareting advice. Babywearing, co-sleeping, breastfeeding etc. How old are you if you don't mind me asking?









I am 18.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

It sounds like you're pretty sure that it's the AA guys baby. What's holding you back there? Family? Does he want to be involved? It sounds like you're pretty sure that she's his. Now, strange question....How aroused were you during or before the act....Don't answer here. Anyway, anytime I've been especially into sex, it's because I'm ovulating. So, if you were more aroused than normal with one of them, it's another point towards that person being the possible father.

I'm sorry that the other mother's board was less than welcoming. People can be so judgmental. It seems that people here are much more comfortable discussing real life issues and not trying to pretend that we're perfect.

Welcome to MDC. I hope you stick around.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm the Asian one and mine is very slightly wavy (you woulld call it straight, but it's not flat iron straight). DH's family ALL have straight, straight hair. DS has wavy hair, now as a toddle and had curls as a baby. So, curls don't rule out Asian either.









If this is going to drive you nuts, I'd just ask for a paternity test.

Edited to add: Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
i dont know if this works, i will edit if it doesnt

How can i insert a picture?

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...5fc42b43bd.png

She's gorgeous! Congrats and good luck finding out the paternity.









Oh, and


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, and if you have pics of the guys, try this look-a-like meter. It won't tell you anything definitive, but it's kinda fun to play with:

http://celebrity.myheritage.com/FP/C...like-meter.php

When I did DS, he was split exactly 50/50 me and my DH.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
It sounds like you're pretty sure that it's the AA guys baby. What's holding you back there? Family? Does he want to be involved? It sounds like you're pretty sure that she's his. Now, strange question....How aroused were you during or before the act....Don't answer here. Anyway, anytime I've been especially into sex, it's because I'm ovulating. So, if you were more aroused than normal with one of them, it's another point towards that person being the possible father.

I'm sorry that the other mother's board was less than welcoming. People can be so judgmental. It seems that people here are much more comfortable discussing real life issues and not trying to pretend that we're perfect.

Welcome to MDC. I hope you stick around.

Yes, Family. They werent happy when i told them it could by the black boys. He does want to be in her life, we are still together, planning on moving in together. He doesnt know about the other boy... So im really scared that it may not be his, and my family keeps telling me its not his because she is so white, so it makes me wonder. Well im always aroused by him, but we had sex everyday so i dont know if i was ovulating. The only reason the Asian boy got thrown in here was because i got pretty messed up at a party, i dont even remember doing it. But i was on my period, i just think its weird to get pregnant on your period, but my family said it happens ALL the time, and they said what doesnt happen is a 1/2 black baby coming out white.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
I'm the Asian one and mine is very slightly wavy (you woulld call it straight, but it's not flat iron straight). DH's family ALL have straight, straight hair. DS has wavy hair, now as a toddle and had curls as a baby. So, curls don't rule out Asian either.









If this is going to drive you nuts, I'd just ask for a paternity test.

Edited to add: Your daughter is adorable!


Thank you.
I got a Home DNA that i ordered but my grandma said these dont work.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

I have no idea - but she's beautiful!!!! Enjoy her and check out the rest of mothering.com!


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

Welll I think looking at the pictures that she looks like your boyfriend. And may I add she is darn cute!


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
Thank you.
I got a Home DNA that i ordered but my grandma said these dont work.

I just have a feeling your g'ma doesn't really know. But now that your family knows and your boyfriend doesn't, I think you need to do the test. Maybe go to a real lab and get a more legit test if you want. If your family doesn't want it to be his, you need some proof and you need to know yourself that it is. Otherwise he is gonna find out and it's going to be a worse situation if you can't say with confidence who her father is, kwim?


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

I think your baby looks like a brown skin/mix baby. I come from a mixed race family. I have four little black/white mixed babies fresh in my mind. I can tell you she will probably get some more color as she grows. She is BEAUTIFUL! Enjoy her and please feel welcome here. There are always people out there ready to judge but overall this is a place with a lot of sweet ladies.

So I seriously think your boyfriend is her Daddy. I hope he is a good guy for you.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
Oh, and if you have pics of the guys, try this look-a-like meter. It won't tell you anything definitive, but it's kinda fun to play with:

http://celebrity.myheritage.com/FP/C...like-meter.php

When I did DS, he was split exactly 50/50 me and my DH.


black, looks like him 53%
http://storage.myheritagefiles.com/U...a4qwbf9c03.JPG

asian boy, looks like me by 5%
http://storage.myheritagefiles.com/T...a4ar84k903.JPG


----------



## SilvanaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

I just wanted to say your daughter is gorgeous!

Also, I have noooo idea so don't take my opinion as fact but, I think she looks more like the african american man and not so much the asian. Her little features are more AA (to me) and I have a few half black/white friends that you would never know had AA genes because they have such white skin. Just my opinion though, please do get a paternity test to make sure if you are worried at all.

It sounds to me like your family needs to be a tiny bit more understanding and a bit less judgemental towards your partner and you. I hope you are able to work this out. Good luck!


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome to mdc! Lots of super info about babies and creating a family culture that works for you. Your daughter is adorable and I think she looks like your boyfriend. The black and white picture of her looks just like the second picture of him. The bridge of her nose, her wide cheekbones, even the way she's holding her mouth. Good Luck!


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
I think your baby looks like a brown skin/mix baby. I come from a mixed race family. I have four little black/white mixed babies fresh in my mind. I can tell you she will probably get some more color as she grows. She is BEAUTIFUL! Enjoy her and please feel welcome here. There are always people out there ready to judge but overall this is a place with a lot of sweet ladies.

So I seriously think your boyfriend is her Daddy. I hope he is a good guy for you.

Thank you, im glad to find a place with nice people, the other girls were horrible.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to MDC!

Perhaps not everyone will agree with me, but my take is this. If you are in a loving, stable relationship with the African American boy, and you are already functioning as a family unit, then he is the father of your baby







. I don't think your baby looks at all Korean for what it's worth, and I lived in Korea for years. But do genes really matter? I am sorry your family is being judgemental, and I hope that you will figure out whatever works best for you all







.

Your daughter is really gorgeous!


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

It sound like both guys have lighter genes from half og their genetic makeup so it sounds like the baby has inhereted those genes for skin color. I have seen that happend before with people I know IRL if the Asian or black parent was from a mixed heritage. If you know for sure it was your period and not spotting she is much more likely the child of the black guy.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

i think she looks a lot like your b-friend. But, you might want to talk with him about what happened and clear the air. If your family knows and if you're living in a small town, he could find out and be hurt. If you can't talk with him about this, then you might want to consider how much you trust him. It sounds like your family might try to get him out of the picture. Also, you were 17 and weren't thinking long-term anyway at that time. If you're thinking long-term now and it sounds like you are, then get this out of the way so it doesn't haunt you and mess up your intimacy and trust in each other.

Good luck.
Lisa


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

EASY WAY TO FIND OUT...

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO DO DNA TESTS...

and I am guessing you are not discussing it in your questions
and you most likely know about th is possibility and as
others discussed it it could really be most helpful to you
in order to get child support which is actually your right
and your baby right.. for the entire future of your child..
and again.. some day you mght move away or those guys
might and the child will never know the father..

but then again having said that

SOLUTION: *TEST THAT DOES NOT INVOLVE FATHER*.. FATHERS:

There are tests that you can do to YOUR CHILD
and that way you will know what the Race of your child is.
this test does not need any samples from parents.
it is enough to take a bit of saliva from your child on a swab,
send it to the lab and you will know 100% for sure
what race is prevelent and involved in your child's genetics..

just check those google sites: or run your google search
on the genetic ancestry words and then look at the links
and read the sites they will get you to.. you will lerarn more.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&r...&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

It sounds like your family is deliberately trying to cause turmoil by making you doubt the babies father. I think this issue needs to be handled separately from the biological issues, since you have a continuing relationship with the most likely father.

Another issue, since you don't remember what happened would be to find out exactly what went on with the Asian guy. Did you both get carried away in the moment? Does he regularly take advantage of girls who are a bit drunk or stoned? Was there birth control involved?

Are there any distinctive family traits that either guy has that might put your mind to rest. For example, _everybody_ on FIL's side of the family has a dimple in their right cheek, including DH and DS.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I wouldn't totally count on this, she said the Asian guy is also half European, so the blue eyes could come from there.

DS had very light reddish brown hair when he was born. There is a little girl at his preschool who was also European/Asian, who has bright red hair and very pale skin. There is another European/Asian family with a couple of kids at DS's school, who all have blond highlights in their hair. These kids are all half Asian, the OP's DD would just be a quarter Asian. I wouldn't rule out blond hair and blue eyes.


Oh whoooaaa....I'm sorry, I TOTALLY missed that the asian fellow is only half asian. Well then GEEZ...that makes this a very interesting mystery indeed!

OP....I have no clue...but in my opinion, both mixes tend to make beautiful children! Congratulations and I hope you get to the bottom of this soon...

OKAY....ETA: Mama....first of all, your baby girl is GORGEOUS, congratulations. Second of all, your family is WRONG....two AA people with mixed backgrounds can give birth to LILLY white babies...it's all in the recessive genes that come popping up when you least expect them to! Believe me...you wouldn't be the first mama to look at her bf/dh and then at her baby and wonder where all the color was!!

OKay and third of all....sweet heart....the picture of your DD that is taken from sort of below, angled up so you can sort of see up her nose...and the picture of your boyfriend (AA man) taken from a similar angle...I'm telling you, were I a bettin' lass, I'd put ALL my money on him being the father.

I do think that she has more AA features....and I think she is a dead ringer for your bf...she looks just like him. His mouth, his NOSE especially...they have similar shapes to their faces..I REALLY think it's his baby.

GL and I'm really sorry you ran into some mean mamas at another site...we all make mistakes, especially when we're young...you're doing great sweetheart. Don't let anyone make you feel like less than AWESOME for what happened and please, just for your own good, tell your bf about what happened. You don't have to tell him that what happened made you question your DDs paternity....but DO tell him that "once upon a time I made a real mistake" - just so you can move forward from a place of honesty and mutual respect...if he heard about it from someone else, it could really hurt him.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
i dont know if this works, i will edit if it doesnt

How can i insert a picture?

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...5fc42b43bd.png

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...9404d379c0.png

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...baa5589e24.png

black
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...a9bc05a9f3.jpg

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...51f45b616e.jpg

asian
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...0fb7a5cbd0.png

She's super cute. I think she has the black guy's nose. I see you're pretty young, so you're probably very fertile, but I still think it's preeeettty unlikely to get pg on your period.


----------



## MeAndVee (Sep 12, 2007)

DH is South Indian and medium dark and I am mostly English/French and am pale with dark hair and hazel eys. DS is darker than me but lighter than DH. Even with a tan DS is no where near as dark as his Dad. He looks more like me {only I burn in the sun







}


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I was right, she is adorable.









And she totally looks like Victor's kid.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I have nothing to say about who her father might be, but I had to post to say she's ADORABLE! What a cutie!

Welcome to MDC!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

My call? She's Victor's kid, you never even slept with the Asian guy, and your family needs to STFU (shut up).

Only thing is, you're going to have to do a paternity test or something because your family will definitely try to tell V. that your dd (dear daughter) isn't his and will definitely tell him about you thinking you might've slept with Asian guy.

Over all, your family is going to be a huge problem. Your best bet is to get to a place where you can force them to be polite in order to see you or your child.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Oh, and your dd is light skinned, but she doesn't have white coloring. She looks like a very light skinned black person.

ETA: At least in the lighting of the pictures you've posted.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

OP: Your dd is absolutely adorable. If I didn't have my own little one right now, I'd be suffering serious baby envy!

I just want to say that I agree with the posters who said you're going to have to tell the guy you have the relationship about maybe having slept with the other guy. (It honestly sounds like you may not have.) Your family is going to stir up trouble, and it's better if he hears it from you.

I hope everything works out. Good luck, and enjoy your dd.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

That is one beautiful baby you have there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
Well i was on a parenting site, and everybody called me a whore. they werent very nice.











You won't find this here. Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
i ordered a Home DNA test, but my grandma said they arent always accurate and that the people in the lab dont know what they are doing. She said it can come back and say its the black boys and its really not. She just doesnt want it to be his. They bet a hundred dollars on the Asian boy even though it was on my period and there is a very small chance.

I had the feeling from your original post that your family was giving you a hard time. I'm so sorry.

I'd bet that the test would come back inconclusive before it gave the wrong answer. You family is indulging in wishful thinking.

I agree with the PP's, she looks like your boyfriend.

For your sake and your DD's, get a DNA test and get her paternity locked down. Is your boyfriend on the birth certificate? If he is than he is the legal father so the home test might be all you need, for piece of mind. If not, you might want to explore what type of test you need to have your boyfriend legally declared the father.


----------



## azgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my, that is one gorgeous baby! And it looks like she gets her looks from a beautiful Mama and Daddy. Well...you have already gotten great advice. You seem to have a good head on your shoulders. Good luck and keep us posted. you will get lots of great advice here!!


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm going to also say that I think Victor is the daddy.
1. She looks like him (and she's totally cute BTW)
2. I agree that it is *possible* to get preggers on your period but not highly likely, especially when you've been having lots and lots of sex throughout the month with someone else.
3. Who even knows if you really did sleep with the asian dude anyway?

As far as the home DNA tests, I've heard that they are fairly reliable as long as you follow the instructions properly.
Good luck and stick around, you will find so much help here and trust me, you'll need it!


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

So here is a link to twins born to mixed race couples showing just how wide the span of skin color can be: It's dramatic.Really. Really dramatic.

Your kid is cute. You have a boyfriend. Your family can lump it. Welcome to MDC!


----------



## CHoney (Dec 30, 2008)

My friend is Dominican and her husband is a really white redhead. Their baby has beautiful blue eyes (4 1/2 months old), light skin, and looks Asian! They thought she looked Asian too, but she's not. Their looks change so fast.

Congratulations on your baby.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to MDC! I hope you visit the other forums so we can indoctrinate you.









Seriously, I have learned so much here. It is worth sticking around.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

What first came to mind reading this thread was this family who have to sets of black and white twins (black father, white mother)

http://www.impactlab.com/2009/03/02/...e-twins-again/


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

What a cutie! She looks like your boyfriend - that's my highly scientific opinion! The blood type thing could be a way of discreetly finding out - I assume you know hers and could ask what his is. Without knowing the Asian guy's blood type it could be tricky, but *if* he had a very rare blood type and so did she, or something like that, it might convince you. Or are there blood types that are much more common in the AA population vs Asian? (Sorry, lack of medical knowledge showing here!)

FWIW my sister-in-law just had a baby who was 1/4 Afrikaans, and he's very light with no Mongolian spots. He just looks like a dark-haired regular ol' white newborn.


----------



## Frootloop (Aug 10, 2007)

First of all, welcome to MDC!







you'll get no namecalling here at all!
I am so sorry you had to deal with immaturity like that.
I really hope that you stick around and see how wonderful this place is. I wish so much that I had Mothering when I was a young mama. These people are simply invaluable and full of information.. and they LOVE to help!

With that said, your baby is adorably adorable!! I'd seriously be willing to bet money that she is Victor's (well, I mean, if I actually had any money to bet, I would haha). I have quite a few friends with biracial little ones and how strong their AA features are vary widely. But, as soon as I saw the picture of her, before I even looked at Victor's picture, I saw some AA features in her. Putting her picture next to his, though? Wow, she really does look *a* *lot* like him. I don't see white skin on her, I see a very light AA skin. Her hair doesn't appear to have a white texture to it (nor asian). Her nose and Victor's nose are practically identical. I seriously see no resemblence whatsoever to the asian boy. None. Zero. And given the circumcstances of the situation and timing of everything, even without the pictures, I would still lean toward her being Victor's.

I'm so sorry your family is giving you such a hard time about this. As much of a pain in the butt as it will be, I do agree with some of the others. I think you do need to get a DNA test.. NOT because I have any doubt that she's Victor's, but because of the way your family is acting about the situation. They aren't going to shut up about it until they're proven wrong. They cannot deny a DNA test and will have to face what they don't want to. They will come around eventually, I'm sure.
Hang in there, mama.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for you help and for not judging me.








I know i have to tell him, im just so scared what his reaction is going to be. He loves that little girl so much and he has no doubt that she is his. I just dont want to hurt him if she isnt. Hopefully the test will come back with a 100% and there wont be anymore confusion with anyone in my family. The only reason they even know about the other boy is because my little sister had a big mouth and told EVERYBODY, how embarrasing that was. Then when she came out white it made it worse, they were all like uhmmm thats not a mixed baby. They were looking for a dark baby to shoot out of me. But he sat there at the hospital with her and just said how much she looked like him. He has never denied her because she looks white. I have ordered the DNA test so i will let everyone know the results when we get it done.


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
It sounds like your family is deliberately trying to cause turmoil by making you doubt the babies father. I think this issue needs to be handled separately from the biological issues, since you have a continuing relationship with the most likely father.

Another issue, since you don't remember what happened would be to find out exactly what went on with the Asian guy. Did you both get carried away in the moment? Does he regularly take advantage of girls who are a bit drunk or stoned? Was there birth control involved?

Are there any distinctive family traits that either guy has that might put your mind to rest. For example, _everybody_ on FIL's side of the family has a dimple in their right cheek, including DH and DS.


Well another thing that got me confused was that my baby has excema.
The Asian boy has it also. BUT my sister has it, my mother breaks out in rashes, and so does my great grandma and my uncle. Victor has very bad allergies so she might just get it from my side.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre (Oct 15, 2009)

Your daughter is so gorgeous!!!

I agree with most people that Victor is most likely the father. Especially in the picture where she is sleeping, you can see so much of him in her.

Good luck with the DNA test!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
Well another thing that got me confused was that my baby has excema.
The Asian boy has it also. BUT my sister has it, my mother breaks out in rashes, and so does my great grandma and my uncle. Victor has very bad allergies so she might just get it from my side.

Many many people have excema...that is not a great indicator.

Mama...building a life and a family with someone means so much..it is such a huge step to make the decision to stick by someone and raise a kid together.

Just tell Victor (or write to him and have him read your note while you are close by and can discuss things with him right away - not when he's leaving or you are gone, etc. Sometimes writing is better, that way he has time to digest the information and ask his heart how he really feels instead of automatically jumping to conclusions and reacting):

_I love you so much and I'm so happy to be starting this family with you. I have something to tell you that takes a lot of courage to say, but I want to say it so we can start our new life together in perfect honesty and trust.

A while before we found out we were having a baby, there was this crazy party and I got really drunk and stupid and I think I slept with this other boy. I told my sister because I felt so awful and confused about it...and she blabbed to my family and I've been under so much stress about it...I want to be your lady, I'm so happy in our life together...I just made a mistake and I wanted to tell you about it because I want you to know EVERYTHING about me, I want to be open and honest with you always. I'm really sorry for what I did, it was so dumb and I regret it so much...I never want to hurt you and I would never be untrue to you again...it was just really important to me that I get this out, I didn't want to throw the hurt of concealing what happened on top of the original hurt I caused you by making this mistake._

Something like that...you know? Throw it out there as a "in order to be the best partner to you that I can....I need to clear the air" - so he knows that you're coming from a place of wanting to build a lasting and deep relationship with him. I'm so happy to hear that he is totally in love with his baby girl...and really, truly truly..judging from the pictures and the little ones features, etc...it really IS his little girl.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
I know i have to tell him, im just so scared what his reaction is going to be.









Before you tell him something that is likely going to upset him, are you _sure_ it happened?

It sounds like your family wants to break you up from this young man who is you DD's dad. Not just a biological father, but a real dad. My MIL, does the same thing with DH. She is constantly saying horrible things about me to him. At times it can really wear DH down and put a strain on our relationship.

Since my DS doesn't look nearly as Asian as MIL would like, I'm sure if I had passed out/blacked out at any point near when DS was conceived, she would have tried to convinced me that DS must be from someone else (I'm sure she would ignore the dimple since it's from FIL's side of the family.)


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Yep, your daughter definitely looks black. Honestly hon, IME, most white people have a hard time picking up on AA in babies unless their skin is obviously dark (hence your family's reaction. White people ALWAYS ask where my son (1/4 black) got his curly hair and then say 'Oh you can't tell!" when I say that his bio dad is biracial but AA people look at my son and say "he's black isn't he" lol. I think your bf is your baby's father but I also think that if you want to be with this man long term that you need to tell him about the other guy because the "what ifs" are far too big.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Your dd is adorable and I do think she looks like your current bf.

It is possible to get pg on your period if you have early enough ovulation. Some woman ovulate as early as cd8 some even earlier. What happens is the sperm stay in there waiting on the Ovulation to occur so that technically you dont get pg while on your period (unless you have a super long period) it happens after the period is over and the sperm have been waiting.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
Thank you everyone for you help and for not judging me.








I know i have to tell him, im just so scared what his reaction is going to be. He loves that little girl so much and he has no doubt that she is his. I just dont want to hurt him if she isnt. Hopefully the test will come back with a 100% and there wont be anymore confusion with anyone in my family. The only reason they even know about the other boy is because my little sister had a big mouth and told EVERYBODY, how embarrasing that was. Then when she came out white it made it worse, they were all like uhmmm thats not a mixed baby. They were looking for a dark baby to shoot out of me. But he sat there at the hospital with her and just said how much she looked like him. He has never denied her because she looks white. I have ordered the DNA test so i will let everyone know the results when we get it done.

Oh! One thing, no matter what sort of DNA test you ordered, tell your family it's whatever type they'd believe. Otherwise they will be PITA about it being inaccurate and such.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

Definitely looks like your current boyfriend to me.

She's gorgeous!


----------



## PretzelMama (Apr 19, 2009)

She's adorable!!







I think she looks like your boyfriend. I definitely see it in the nose and lips. There's only one way to be sure though!


----------



## Deefodil (May 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
My call? *She's Victor's kid, you never even slept with the Asian guy, and your family needs to STFU* (shut up).

Only thing is, you're going to have to do a paternity test or something because your family will definitely try to tell V. that your dd (dear daughter) isn't his and will definitely tell him about you thinking you might've slept with Asian guy.

Over all, your family is going to be a huge problem. Your best bet is to get to a place where you can force them to be polite in order to see you or your child.

ITA.

You don't remember sleeping with the other guy, afaic, it didn't even happen.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deefodil* 
ITA.

You don't remember sleeping with the other guy, afaic, it didn't even happen.









^ I missed this part! I thought the Asian guy was for sure....hhhhmmm.

OP....if you don't think you really slept with this other guy...that's different. I don't know...if you told your sister you did and now your family is giving you a hard time and might spill the beans and tell your boyfriend...well, that's a bad spot to be in....you can't LIE to your bf, because that's not right...the best thing if you're not sure would be to not tell him anything....but if your family is going to tell him at some point to spite you/him...then really, you have to say SOMETHING to the poor guy...I'm just not sure WHAT.

Hmmmm. What "type" is he....like, how do you think he would respond to "I was really wasted and I'm not sure what happened but there is a possibility I may have slept with this other guy" ??


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

That baby is adorable. She also doesn't look at all Asian. She looks part black. It sounds like your parents are trying to cause problems between you and your boyfriend.


----------



## mgossett (Sep 27, 2009)

I say don't worry about what grandma says... she comes from a more racist generation. When I started dating, my grandfather pulled me aside at Christmas dinner, and made his point about me not dating anyone who didn't look white. Guess what? I dated an AA man in college, and my husband is filipino! ...they love him after-all because they realize he is a no different than anyone else!


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

"Perhaps not everyone will agree with me, but my take is this. If you are in a loving, stable relationship with the African American boy, and you are already functioning as a family unit, then he is the father of your baby."










It's not that I don't think your bf is also the biological father of your child. I just don't care either way









You seem to have a toxic-relative problem, not a baby problem or a boyfriend problem. I agree with previous posters that you're going to have to tell him something, bc one of your relatives surely will at some point. Unless you can move across the country and cut off contact, you need to clear the air.

Welcome to MDC!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm sorry the people on the parenting site were so horrible to you. Stuff happens sometimes, you know? Doesn't mean you're a bad person.









If you're happy with your boyfriend and the little family the two of you have together, then I see no reason to shake it up. And if your family is going to be acting in ways that are destructive to that, then I think a little distance is in order.


----------



## S.Lee (Jan 27, 2007)

adorable baby!! good luck, momma!


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Go to familydna.com. You can test the babies y chromosone and find his genetic history and deduce from that if his paternal ancestory is black or asian. Uh oh, is your child a son? if its a girl, then you can only find the maternal history.

Sorry if i am repeating info, i did not read all the posts....hth

Maya


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG, that is one cute baby. And I, too, would place all of my money on your current bf.

Also, mama- and this may not be a popular opinion- I wouldn't be too quick to spill the beans about that drunken maybe-hook-up with the Asian guy. I think a big part of why you doubt your man's paternity might be guilt about that other night? If you were on your period then and had been having daily sex with your bf without protection, I say it is simply soooo much more likely that your daughter is your bf's that I wouldn't worry about it.

I mean, if you feel that you were unfaithful to him, then make an effort to change that in the future and work on the aspects of yourself and your relationship that led you to hook up with someone else. But don't tell him something that will cast fear, doubt and anger into your little family together without being absolutely certain that there is a reason to do so- think about how this will affect your daughter, as well.

No judgment from me, btw! And to hell with anyone who sits on a high horse...


----------



## mamadonna (Sep 22, 2004)

I just got drawn into this thread by looking at your pictures. The one below could be my ds2. I even asked my husband and he thought so, too. It looks so similar to pictures of my son about that age. Not scientific, I know, but for what it's worth my son is 1/2 black, 1/2 white. He has light skin, brown eyes and curly blondish hair, although it was dark and straight for the first several months. I keep clicking on the link because the resemblance is really quite uncanny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...baa5589e24.png


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Another "I think it's Victor's".

Also, your family doesn't know anything about genetic presentation if they think that a 1/2 white 1/2 black baby can't have white skin or "look white". And as far as I can tell, I bet her features will become clearer as she gets older.

Finally, she's just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

My DH is Korean and our kiddos are 1/2 white and 1/2 Korean.

I don't think your daughter is Korean









She's SO FREAKING CUTE though!!!










Good luck mama, I hope you stick around MDC! There's lots of support here, and plenty to learn about this awesome adventure of parenting.


----------



## AahRee (Jan 23, 2003)

My DH's cousins are half black and half white. His female cousin has very light mocha (or possibly more like cafe au lait) skin and actually looks slightly Asian to me, although she's not actually Asian at all. Her younger brother has much darker skin and more typical AA features. So, I think there is a fairly wide range when it comes to what mixed race babies look like. Your daughter is gorgeous - enjoy her!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Proud2BeAnAmerican* 
Why not obtain a DNA test so that your daughter can know who her father is and you can get support?

Kill two (or three) birds with one stone.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh hunny ((BIG BIG HUGS))....









Welcome to MDC. LEt me tell you first off I was legally married and very back and forth when conceived my daughters Abrielle is 2 and Annalise is 3 months). Because I was seeing other people as well as my husband (all involved knew) I did not know if DD 2 was his (DD1 is DEF not his). I did the DNA test. I used the one from the pharmacy and it was relatively cheap a total of 150$ and got results quickly.







Your not a bad person, in fact this happens more than people want to let on, better your honest than just pretend that it never happened.

For what it's worth, your daughter looks African American. She also resembles the AA man. If you had sex on your period, it is highly unlikely you were ovulating, too.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Your sweet daughter has her daddy's nose. In my opinion, she looks a lot like him.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
Thank you.
I got a Home DNA that i ordered but my grandma said these dont work.

Grandma is wrong, they test for the same genetic markers that my court one did (actually more markers than my court one).


----------



## angelbaby1788 (Oct 20, 2009)

Im scared i might do the test wrong because my daughter wont let me put the q-tip near her mouth


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Honey, just wait until she's playing and being silly. Tickle her and when she opens her mouth do a quick swab of the cheek. That's all it takes!

Keep us posted, good luck!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Welcome to MDC! I hope you decide to stick around and post in some of the other forums!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelbaby1788* 
Im scared i might do the test wrong because my daughter wont let me put the q-tip near her mouth

I do things like that (trimming finger and toe nails, etc) while DS is sleeping. Just make sure she's in a good deep sleep.


----------

